# Airweight has "tacky" grips



## Stoney (Jul 21, 2013)

I have an Airweight that has been in the original box and forgotten about. The rubber grips have gotten somewhat tacky. What can I clean them up with?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Take them off and try regular soap n water, maybe a bristle brush.
If that does not work, step it up ,to maybe a paint thinner, rubbing alcohol, vinegar, gasoline. 

Be careful with the gasoline:?:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like tacky grips, but, dishwashing soap and water should do the trick.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Never wanted tacky grips. Always preferred real wood, walnut, rosewood or ebony. What's really tacky now are those grips with the inlaid snake or crosses, like "The Man With No Name."

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> ...What's really tacky now are those grips with the inlaid snake or crosses, like "The Man With No Name."
> 
> Bob Wright


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------

